# Blow driers: expensive or cheap?



## IDontKnowMomo (Jan 18, 2009)

What's the difference between expensive hair dryers and cheap ones? Is there a difference?
I did a search for this all over the internet and couldn't find much info


----------



## burtnyks (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi,

This probably isn't exactly the answer you are looking for....... but, I purchased a more expensive blow dryer ($90) about a year ago and it was one of the best investments I made.  The kind I got is an Elchim.  My hair is so much smoother and it dries faster.  I can totally tell the difference when using cheaper blow dryers.  The gym I belong to has blow dryers in the locker room for members to use.  I forgot to bring mine one day and had to use one from the locker room.  My hair was so much more frizzy.  I used the same brush and products, so it had to be the dryer.  

I'm sure there are good cheaper blow dryers out there, but I just haven't found one.


----------



## ashleydawn (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm a hair stylist and I would def say its worth the splurge. I used the Paul Mitchell Pro-Tools Express Ion Dryer... they go for about 90-130 depending on where you're buying from (check on ebay!) and are totally worth it. It makes your hair really shiny and it doesn't really feel like its blowing a lot of air out of it but it dries faster anyway. Too much air pressure might make it seem like a better dryer but it really just gives you more flyaways and stuff. Hope you find one you like!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys :]]]


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree, more expensive ones blew (<lulz) my drugstore ones outta the water. There's the ones stylists love to use like Elchim and Solano and I want one so bad but can't afford them. The one I use and love is by Babyliss, though I'll probably get a new one soon since mine is a tad too heavy.


----------



## AliVix1 (Jan 23, 2009)

thanks for this!! is the elchim really heavy?


----------



## misspresh (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a parlux and love it to bits - I never thought it would make much difference but it DOES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cuts down drying time and my hair just feels so much smoother.


----------

